# Black bruise from Clexane injection



## Rp2210 (Aug 1, 2016)

Ladies, 

I have to inject clexane during stimms, I have done 2 of these until now. Sadly each one is causing a black patch around the site. I do not rub the site as advised on videos /blogs. I use ice before and after too. Any ways to avoid it. The black patch(like someone pinched too tight) appears after 12 hours or  so. Not immediately. I have 2 now but if this goes on will have so many all over!!


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

I find it helps to inject as slowly as you can and use arnica the next day. Unfortunately there is no avoiding bruising with clexane,just minimising it


----------



## Clairabella (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,
I've done bout 30 odd clexane injections so far this time round and have 2 bad bruises and a couple of red dots. I tend to know what ones are going to mark immediately. But managed to avoid too many. I grab some fat, make sure there are no drips on end of needle n inject slow n steady.

Think it's impossible to avoid any bruising.

I find it hurts less straight from shower but that might just be me.


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Apparently making sure there isn't a drop at the end of the needle helps - I didn't get many bruises at all from clexane, just a few red dots. The bruises I did get were in an area which I think must have had more blood vessels in it as it happened every time I injected there, so maybe try different bits of your tummy to see if any are better? I found the area to the left and right of tummy button, below tummy button, best, but I suspect it's different for everybody. Did you say you had a needle phobia a while back? If you do, MASSIVE respect to you for getting through all this, I'm in awe! Hope it's getting easier as you become more used to it.


----------



## Rp2210 (Aug 1, 2016)

KittyKat-i was injecting like a dart rapidly, maybe that's causing it. Will ask for arnica - is that a cream? 

Clairabella - lucky just red dots, my 2 black /purple patches are 1cm wide n look sad 

Pognut - thnx a lot dear. I still am filled with dread before each injection, but well see all the ladies here get on like it's nothing and it gives me courage each time.  definitely getting a bit faster each time. 


yesterday tried making sure there are no drops on the tip - but so annoying they kept coming back!!! Well I did insert slowly and read another article that said press for 5 mins after. It did pain a lot afterwards and have got a red dot tdy morning. Hopefully it stays that way... Will update 
Thank you everyone for your tips!


----------



## Rp2210 (Aug 1, 2016)

Update : tried 4 , only 1 remained as red dot. The 4th one is so bad...so dark and got a swollen effect too . One thing I tried for the red dot one is not let the skin go, inject the injection while holding flesh between fingers , will try that today! So scary to look at my tummy now , plus worry is I won't have any spots left for other injections. If I can't prevent it is there any ways I can maybe get rid of those patches soon!!


----------



## Clairabella (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey Rp
Yeah I don't let go of the skin I'm holding until the needle is out either. As I say I've given myself a couple of big black bruises but on the whole I've been ok. I give it one last shake just before I put needle in to get rid of the drops.

Hope u don't run out of space!!


----------

